# Major John B. Jones Masonic Rangering Company



## My Freemasonry (Jan 31, 2011)

The Major John B. Jones Masonic Rangering Company, a Ranger Company of  the Former Texas Rangers Foundation, was approved at the 2010 Grand  Lodge of Texas Annual Communication, and is now if full swing,  recruiting Masons to join us in our work to promote and preserve the  true HISTORY of the Texas Rangers, the building of the Texas Rangers  Center in Fredericksburg, and the support of the Grand Lodge of Texas  Library and Museum.



Please visit the Maj. John B. Jones page on the  Former Texas Rangers Association/Foundation website at:  http://www.formertexasrangers.org/jbjmrc.htm  for details, or email me at ke5r@tx.rr.com 



-   Dick Brown

read more



More...


----------

